# Visa Problem



## ashleyjames (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Got a major problem here. I sent my UK passport back to the UK as it was badly damaged. They've sent me a new passport, but they've told me they've destroyed the old one as it was too damaged. Now I've spent the day bouncing from building to building (including the British Embassy) but I've now run out of time as I still need to get a stamp from the Ministry of Foreign affairs authenticating the letter from the Embassy.

My flight is on Sunday at 1am, and the Ministry doesn't open until 9am on Sunday so you can see my dilemma...

If my new passport hasn't got any type of visa in (including the tourism visa) is it possible to leave the country and come back? I've thought that there's 2 scenarios but I could be completely wrong...

Scenario 1) They let me leave and when I return they see that I have no residency visa but check their system and it tells them I have.

Scenario 2) They let me leave and when I return they see that I have no residency visa, but there's no system that checks if a person has a residency visa, so they let me in on a tourist visa..

Can anyone shed any light on this issue and if any one of my scenarios is correct?

Thank you so much.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Do you have a residency visa or not?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Scenario 3) - they don't let you leave Dubai because your passport has no entry or residence visa in it.
If somebody has their passport seized by police over debt or other issues - they could obtain another passport from the UK, get it sent here and then try to leave with the new passport.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Do you have a copy of your Residence Visa ?? Maybe that can help.


----------



## Khaleejeeyah (Dec 4, 2015)

If you have a residency visa, maybe contact immigration beforehand and explain the situation? If you dont have one im sure you can get a duplicate or replacement


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

I don't think it's a major problem getting out as all your details are on the system - they will know putting your Emirates ID details into the system that you still have a valid residency visa. The system will also verify that you have no police case against you. If you're registered for e-gate you don't even need a passport to go through passport control. I would get down there a few hours early though in case there's any undue hassle.

Getting back in might need a bit of work once you're in the UK (particularly with regard to boarding the plane at the UK end if you don't have a return ticket) but at least you have breathing space to get that sorted from back home. Immigration at DXB should be able advise on your way out if there's anything you need to do, but obviously check that once in the UK.

Good luck.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Scenario 3) - they don't let you leave Dubai because your passport has no entry or residence visa in it.
> If somebody has their passport seized by police over debt or other issues - they could obtain another passport from the UK, get it sent here and then try to leave with the new passport.


When a passport is retained by the police or courts as a condition of bail, there is a travel ban automatically placed against the UID number associated with that passport. The UID number (theoretically) covers all passports linked with that same name and date of birth.

If you try to depart the country with a virgin passport without proof of the old passport or residence visa, you will not be permitted to exit until they can cross-reference your UID to ensure there is no ban or overstay penalty applicable. If you have e-Gate, then your UID is linked to the e-Gate card already and this is not an issue.

The best thing to do is to swing by the Immigration office at DXB Terminal 3 arrivals with a photocopy of your old passport, residence visa and embassy letter (translated if possible). They can then link your new passport number to the UID number and this will facilitate your exit. If you have a little more time, get the residence visa also endorsed on the passport (this will require a police report and a sponsor NOC) and you will be set for the validity of the visa.

Even if you manage to exit/enter once or multiple times on the new passport, your old UID entry will not be closed out and eventually it will catch up with you when the old passport or residence visa expire and then you will have more grief.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you got an e-gate card ?

If you have, then just depart on that and don't let them see your passport at all.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Have you got an e-gate card ?
> 
> If you have, then just depart on that and don't let them see your passport at all.


Normally there is also the ticket check against your passport at check in /bag drop and again prior to entering the immigration area.

If you're going to the UK you'll also have to show a valid passport / id prior to entering the boarding lounge as well as the random spot checks recently introduce since Paris etc.
lane:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I somehow doubt the passport office would destroy a passport with a valid resident's visa in it without some form of communication with the holder....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Normally there is also the ticket check against your passport at check in /bag drop and again prior to entering the immigration area.



Correct but all they check in that the name on the passport is the name on the ticket.

They don't check your Visa status.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> I somehow doubt the passport office would destroy a passport with a valid resident's visa in it without some form of communication with the holder....


Oh you'd be surprised. Now even if you apply for a new passport and request the old one back, because it has a residence visa in it, it's only 50/50 whether they actually will or not. Had several people have this issue.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

His flight leaves in 2.5 hours so hopefully he will have got it sorted by now! Hope he posts back with what the story is.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> Oh you'd be surprised. Now even if you apply for a new passport and request the old one back, because it has a residence visa in it, it's only 50/50 whether they actually will or not. Had several people have this issue.


That's terrible.


----------



## ashleyjames (Dec 17, 2015)

*Visa`*

Unfortunately guys I didn't get it sorted, I went to Terminal 3 with a copy of my old passport, visa and letter from the embassy but they stated that without my sponsor going and sorting it out personally there was nothing I could do...My sponsor is currently in India so I am screwed. In Dubai, during Christmas, whereas everyone has gone home. Absolutely fuming.


----------



## ashleyjames (Dec 17, 2015)

*Nopes*



Standanista said:


> His flight leaves in 2.5 hours so hopefully he will have got it sorted by now! Hope he posts back with what the story is.


Unfortunately not...


----------



## ashleyjames (Dec 17, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> I somehow doubt the passport office would destroy a passport with a valid resident's visa in it without some form of communication with the holder....


they really did. I have a letter from the UK passport office apologising and saying that they'll reimburse me for a new visa.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ashleyjames said:


> they really did. I have a letter from the UK passport office apologising and saying that they'll reimburse me for a new visa.


Not that that's much help now. Such a shame.


----------



## dogmeat (Dec 10, 2015)

I guess the tip from this sad situation. Is to place a post-it-note on the passport (in many pages) saying do not destroy this passport. Please return as its my residents visa.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Or to tick the right box and pay for the courier fee to return the original documents ?


----------

